# God Favors Electric Cars



## Aestu (Nov 24, 2013)

"Muslims would celebrate and feast on Sunday, but from Saturday small electric cars will be provided for those wishing to go to the mosque to pray. The electric cars would create less noise than motorized vehicles and would be less likely to upset religious Jews, Zakur explained."


http://www.timesofisrael.com/leaders-bid-to-downplay-tensions-as-yom-kippur-eid-al-adha-clash/


----------

